# Barcelona street scenes, circa 1908



## Conan (Mar 26, 2009)

I wasn't sure whether to put this in "Europe" or "TUG Lounge" but turn the sound on, click the link, and spend a few minutes in Barcelona, 1908:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJdwzY1o7k8


----------



## jbrunson (Mar 28, 2009)

Very pleasant, thanks.


----------



## silvib (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.  I've been there several times and it certainly looks different without the cars!  I'm sending the link to friends back in Spain who will appreciate it.


----------

